# Genre?



## Death_and_her_Cat (Mar 6, 2003)

I was wondering what kind of genre most people read on here, please fill in my poll.

I read these authors, Terry Pratchett, Anne McCaffrey, J.R.R.Tolkien, J.K.Rowling, Louise Cooper, Susan Cooper, Robin Jarvis, Brian Jaques, Philip Pullman, Katherine Kerr, Holly Lisle, Storm Constantine, Tamora Pierce, Victoria Hanley and many more forgotten. 

Most of the authors that I read are fantasy. Could you recommend any other authors, book titles an their genres. Otherwise if there is anyone out there who is a fan of any of theses authors I would like you to answer one question. Which author(s) do you like and what do yuo like about their writing styles etc?


----------



## Jukeboxhero (May 17, 2003)

The only one in your list I've read is tolkien and then only recently could never get into him before.
 I'd recommened Terry Goodkind Sword of truth series. Excellent fantasy. Also Eric Van lustbader (sometimes published without the Van) He writes general fiction with martial arts based books most of the time however he has two excellent fantasy series "The Sunset warrior" series. And His latset "The Pearl Saga".
If in doubt always opt for Gemmel he's a god. (see seperate post  )


----------



## Isabo (May 19, 2003)

*Fantasy books*

Hi Death and her Cat,

I've read most of the books on your list. I have a soft spot for Tamora Pierce - I have all of her series. Which ones have you read? I like fantasy books too. I never heard of Raymond E Feist until someone mentioned him and so I got a copy of his first book Magician.  Trust me, as soon as you read this you'll race through the rest. I've read all his books now and eagerly awaiting the next one in August. I also just found out that Tamora Pierce is currently writing some more books on the Tortall series with one series focusing on Alanna & George's daughter. Another one will also focus on Numair's life in Carthak before he arrived in Tortall. All in all she has signed on for another ten years worth of books so I'm happy at the mo'    

isabo x


----------



## IndigoEagle (Jun 2, 2003)

I don't fit--I mostly read slice-of-life fiction and inspirational literature.
IndigoEagle


----------



## Isabo (Jun 3, 2003)

*Don't fit*

That doesn't mean to say you don't fit   

Everyone has their own tastes, sometimes they share those with others but most of the time, there are always those books each reader finds unique or to their liking for some reason or another.

And my tastes range from anything to everything - classic childrens literature to teen horror - epic fantasies - Shakespeare & Dostoevsky - the Bronte sisters - Alice Walker etc. 

But there are also those ones that I simply can only describe as re-readable. Those you read every few months or once every year just to stay in that world 

So have fun reading, I am  :wink: 
Isabo x


----------



## rcallaci (Jun 5, 2003)

My favorite authers in the fantasy and sciece fiction genre are: Frank Herbert, Richard Jordon, David Eddings, Piers Anthony, Stephen R. Donaldson, Robert Heinlein, Isaac Asimov, Larry Niven, J.R.R. 
Tolkien, Ursula Le Guin, Michael Moorcock, Andre Norton, Roger Zelazny, Gordon R. Dickson, and many more that have captured my imagination  and gave me a ride on the electric pony.


Warm Regards,
Bob


----------



## mattquarterstein (Jun 27, 2003)

I like Arthur C. Clarke, Isaac Asimov, Lawrence Miles.

I really should read more.


----------



## Csira (Jun 27, 2003)

Fantasy: J. K. Rowling, J. R. R. Tolkien, David Eddings, Garth Nix, Eoin Coifer, Madeleine L'Engle, maybe Amelia Atwater-Rhodes..others who I cannot remember.

I read mostly fantasy, but I read other genres. Sometimes I can tolerate nonfiction (but rarely). I like mostly fiction and the more supernatural, the better. My first genre love, though, was classic literature: from Sir Arthur Conan Doyle to Oscar Wilde.


----------



## kinetickyle (Jul 12, 2003)

Typically, I don't read any of the genres listed.  I usually read non-fiction (history, mainly), but I will occasionally slip into some science-fiction.  Of the sci-fi I read, I usually like the cyberpunk-type stories, like William Gibson or Neal Stephenson.


----------



## Aubrey (Jul 22, 2003)

Fantasy is the easiest genre for me to read through, Laurell K. Hamilton, Sharon Shinn, Mercedes Lackey, among a few.  Followed quickly by science fiction: Robert Heinlein, David Niven, Pournelle, and more.  I also, for some reason, have gotten hooked on suspense/action/thriller of the military type genre: Tom Clancy especially...


----------



## Imdaewen (Aug 4, 2003)

Hmm I am much getting into the Forensic crime type of things, like Kathy Reichs and Patricia Cornwell... honestly I dont read that much, but Fantasy is also good fun.


----------



## MarkS (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm a fan of the good 'ol classics. You know, like H.G. Wells, Jules Verne, Charles Dickens, Mark Twain, Leo Tolstoy, etc.


----------



## Sir Joel of Cardwell (Aug 7, 2003)

Hail to the classics!

I'm a Shakespeare man, I also like Chekov, and Oscar Wilde amongst other playwrights.

They weren't on the list, also by classical do you mean the classical tragedians like Sophocles? Or Classic novels as MarkS refers to?

But enough of plays...

Isabel Allende's short stories are definitely worth investigating, as are Isaac Asimov's. 

Dostoyevsky is a favorite novelist of mine.

Solszhenitsyn is a top non-fiction writer, The Gulag Archipelago is a masterpiece.

G.K Chesterton's essays are among the best, and his novels are underrated, and worth checking out. C.S. Lewis is a brilliant apologist, but if you like fantasy you must read his Narnia Chronicles.

Speaking of apologists, anyone read St. Augustine's confessions? 

Balzac is a favorite novelist of mine too, to kill a tangent...


----------



## somearthur (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes, yes, bring on the classics.  I find this list to be a bit inadequate myself, as I don't think that I really read very much of any of the specified genres altogether too much, but I know I read a lot.  
In the last year or so I think I've read a Margaret George biography, I got stuck on Roddy Doyle for a while (anyone ever read Star called Henry?  it's great!), I'm sure there was some Dickens in there (favorite author), I finished the Lord of the Rings, there was a little Michael Chabon, a book about Excel for the computer, and now I'm reading a philosophy text...  
Not really seeing the "eclectic tastes" genre in that list though.


----------



## Rage2Fury (Sep 16, 2003)

There are just so many.  I love all kinds of genre, Sci-Fi, Fantasy, Mystery, Classic, Fiction/Non-fiction, Horror, Romance, everything is so good.  There are so many authors that I like too.  I forget them all.  Books, Literature, oh it's all so wonderful and enlightening!


----------



## Farror (Oct 14, 2003)

Hmm, not many people into romance eh?


----------



## Lily (Oct 14, 2003)

I don't really read in any particular genre . . . though currently I'm obsessed with stuff about Judaism and Chinese-Americans

And what about the genres of non-fiction and ethnic writings, to name a few?


----------



## Dragonscales (May 21, 2004)

I enjoy Fantasy, that's what I voted for, but also enjoy Horror and Sci-fi. I love Oscar Wilde's quotes Sir Joel, very, very funny man. As for adding to the list, try Raymond E. Fiest (oops, just scrolled and seen someone added that, so I second it! His stories about Pug the Magician are breathtaking). For something more mystery orientated (with a lil horror mixed in for good measure), try Edgar Allen Poe. For sheer Macabre noone beats H.P Lovecraft. Mary Shelley's Frankenstein is brilliant too. As for Sci-fi, nothing beats the Original Series of Star Trek, but then again, that's T.V. Some of the novels are ok too though. Book-wise try looking for a book called R is for robot, it's got a selection of sci-fi from different authors, it truely touched me in ways I cannot discribe as a boy. One story in particular about people who were decendents of a crashlanding on Mars. Because of something in the atmosphere they only lived for about a week. It focused on two in particular who escaped via a beaten up old ship from the crash. The way it was written was absolutely exasperating and literally brought tears to my eyes, wish I had a copy of that book, I don't doubt for a minute that that story would still have the same effect on me, even today.


----------



## Leapord (May 21, 2004)

I mostly read fantasy.  Authors:  Tolkien, Terry Brooks, Anne Bishop, Elizabeth Haydon, Brian Jacques, Rowling, Robert Jordan, Terry Goodkind, R. Salvatore... and others I cannot currently recall.

Edit:  Oh, and Robin Hobb.  (How did I forget her?  Gah.  Probably someone else of similar awesomeness that I'm forgetting...)


----------



## Dragonscales (May 25, 2004)

Hmmm story I was talkin about up there was called Fire and Ice I think


----------



## tekp (May 29, 2004)

I voted for fantasy because most of the time I find reading about my own world rather boring.


----------



## Ralizah (Jun 6, 2004)

ROMANCE!!! 
 Me being a hopeless romantic and all. ^-^


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2004)

I like the classsics but I really don't read a lot of fiction. I am majoring in Criminal Justice so I like to read true crime, forensic science, and sociological works. A good read is _Dead Reckoning _by Dr. Michael Baden. It's a terribly hard read but very interesting. Also Dr. Henry Lee(my hero) has several books out.


----------



## desired_destiny (Aug 1, 2004)

My favorite genre would have to be fantasy, simply because I love to read about things that could never really happen.  I enjoy to escape from reality every now and then.


----------



## bbgun (Aug 27, 2004)

Even though I put down fantasy, I mainly am in Controvertial literature now.


Ben


----------

